# An Exclusive Interview with the HaunTopic Radio Crew



## Hallowdean (May 16, 2012)

Get inside the heads of Brian and Darryl from HaunTopic radio in my latest blog interview. Feel free to stop by and leave your feedback or PM me here with comments and suggestions. I'm particularly interested if people enjoy my introductory stories or feel they should be cut. Thanks for reading!

Captured Scream Makers: Brian and Darryl from HaunTopic Radio.


----------

